# Car PCs people use



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

would be interested to know what people use for this. we have a pico ATX form factor that we use for some projects here. runs full up XP has HDMA, USB, etc connectors on it and it only about $600.

Amos 3001 is the model.



****edit, oh ya firsties!  *****


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ha you suck!

I run a Samsung Ultra Mobile PC.

It's a 1.1ghz celeron unit w/7" touch screen. The unit has a 1.8" ZIF hard drive, 2gb of memory, 2 USB ports, and WinXP Pro. 

I will be creating a thread discussing my choice in units and my review.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

how much is such a beast?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I bought mine 2nd hand on eBay for $175 shipped. Was basically a wash from selling my Alpine 9835 HU. It has been through alot of changes of software. Excellent choice for an all in one unit that is compatible with every USB device you can think of.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I would like to propose someone to test this software as a CARPC OS GEEXBOX. It is an OS that boots to Media Player Classic. it can run anything from a compact fash card, USB drive, to even an ARM device.


GeeXboX


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Ha you suck!
> 
> I run a Samsung Ultra Mobile PC.
> 
> ...


HA! _You_ suck!! 

Under construction:
Core i7 620m 4M Cache, 2.66 GHz (35w TDP), 4gb memory, on a mini-ITX mobo with 4 Sata, 10 USB 2.0 and 4 Com ports, dual monitor support, dual DVI out. 64gb SSD, 640gb WD storage. RME HDSP 9652 pro sound card with two 8-channel analog-out expansion boards. Powered by a M4-ATX. Display yet to be determined.

Wish I had more time to work on it...


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Ultimateherts said:


> I would like to propose someone to test this software as a CARPC OS GEEXBOX. It is an OS that boots to Media Player Classic. it can run anything from a compact fash card, USB drive, to even an ARM device.
> 
> 
> GeeXboX


that looks very cool. love the tailor made Linux distros


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I used to run these setup:
viliv S5
Viliv S5 + external USB soundcard + Bitone.1


----------



## Nichodemus (Jan 27, 2011)

I will try out that GeeXboX when I get a chance and see how it looks on my 8 inch monitor and how useable it is while driving when I get a chance over the weekend and let ya know!


----------



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

I had an 8088-2 hooked up in the back of a caprice classic in 1989. 
7.14 mhz, 640k ram, TWO 20mb HD, TWO floppies...  I could do lotus spreadsheets anywhere!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Is anyone running a linux based carpc? I'm still looking for a good interface before i waste my time with an install.


----------

